
Quest Diagnostics says 11.9M patients affected by data breach - jason_zig
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/quest-diagnostics-breach/
======
AdmiralAsshat
And yet another breach where the affected victims did absolutely nothing
wrong, nor can they do anything to prevent it from happening in the future,
and yet they will shoulder the entire burden of the fallout, while the
responsible company will suffer no consequences whatsoever.

